# GSG Offers M&R Starlight LED Exposure Unit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Save energy in your screen room with the M&R Starlight LED exposure unit, offered by GSG. Available in tabletop or stand-mounted versions, this UV machine is ideal for small- to medium-size textile screen printing shops looking to upgrade from traditional fluorescent lamp models. 

In addition to saving on energy, LED units also reduce screen exposure time, speed up production, and operate at lower temperatures than metal-halide lamps. They are available in two sizes: one capable of exposing screen frames up to 23 by 31 inches (58 x 79 cm) or 31 by 40 inches (79 x 102 cm).

They can be used to expose direct, capillary, and indirect emulsions, and they work particularly fast on photopolymer emulsions, which can be exposed in as little as three to five seconds (results will vary based on emulsion type and thickness). The specially designed vacuum system features high-speed drawdown, and Starlight's LED timer with digital readout ensures accurate exposures. 

Starlight UV LED screen exposure units can be located in areas housing unexposed screens because the ultraviolet light source and vacuum frame are enclosed, and the screen exposure lamp can't be turned on while the blanket frame is open. They also incorporate several strips of yellow, non-exposing LED inspection lights for convenient setup. 

For more information, contact GSG at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries.


----------

